# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Buspictures (bussi- ja junakuvia Instagramissa)

## fani

Moro, hiljattain loin Instagram-tilin, jonne tulen laittamaan kuvia joukkoliikennevälineistä, pääasiassa PK-seudulta. Tosin toki jos matkustan jonnekkin niin sieltä sitten kuvaan jotain.

Tässä linkki Instagram-tililleni: https://www.instagram.com/buspictures/

----------


## fani

Paljon kuvia Tikkurilasta lisätty Instagramiin. 

Tässä linkki Instagram-tililleni: https://www.instagram.com/buspictures/

----------


## Karosa

> Paljon kuvia Tikkurilasta lisätty Instagramiin. 
> 
> Tässä linkki Instagram-tililleni: https://www.instagram.com/buspictures/


jaaha, bestcarrus on palannut.

----------


## fani

Karosa, bestcarruksen instagram-tili on bus_photos. Kai nyt sentään näät, että minulla on ollut jo tili alkuvuodesta 2014 ja olen tyystin eri henkilö kuin hän. Linkki hänen instagrammiin https://www.instagram.com/bus_photos/
Ja vielä sen verran, että kai muistat, että olin itsekin selvittämässä tätä tekijänoikeusrikkomus juttua bussikuvia instagramissa viestiketjussa ja pyysin häntä kommentoimaan tapahtumia.
Ja vielä kerran editoin, kun tulee koko ajan uusia juttuja mieleen. En siis itse ole tehnyt mitään rikollista, enkä myöskään foorumin sääntöjen vastaisia juttuja.

----------


## fani

Nobinan Volvoja Hakaniemessä

Tässä linkki Instagram-tililleni:
https://www.instagram.com/buspictures/

----------

